# HELP PLEASE - Pulled end off my Thermostat Probe/Sensor ??



## bilabonic (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi

Somehow when i removed my sensor end of my Microclimate Ministat 100 i caught the end of it on the hole in my rub.

The black rubber end has come off and there are 2 bare wires ???

It does not switch now....

Has anyone got a spare sensor end of a broken stat ? It's only 2 wires and just soldered to the main pcb.

Or does anyone know how i can fix it.

Cheers


----------



## Alex (Jun 14, 2009)

Have you still got the sensor end, maybe resolder it back on if you can and use Heat shrink tubing to seal it, You can get heat shrink tubing from Maplin.
thanks


----------



## tigerpaws (Feb 21, 2009)

Send it back to Habistat 

they will repair it for £5 plus P&P 

Alan


----------



## R.E.C.S (May 13, 2009)

where are you, i can fix them


----------



## ex0tics (Jun 9, 2009)

tigerpaws said:


> Send it back to Habistat
> 
> they will repair it for £5 plus P&P
> 
> Alan


I did the same and got this done.


----------



## bilabonic (Sep 14, 2008)

R.E.C.S said:


> where are you, i can fix them


Hi

I have heatshrink etc and should be able to repair it no probs just don't know what to do.

I have just two bear wires now (brown/blue) and it looks like these were connected to some component which has broke/disappeared.

It looks as if i just need to solder a new one on.

Can anyone post me one or something, or tell me the exact component needed.

I am in South Wales, Port Talbot.

Cheers


----------



## tigerpaws (Feb 21, 2009)

call habistat they will sell you a new probe with cable already attached. 

it is just a case of dismantling the case and de soldering the old cable, and reattaching the new cable .. 

alan


----------



## jaf2212 (May 10, 2008)

bilabonic said:


> Somehow when i removed my sensor end of my Microclimate Ministat 100 i caught the end of it on the hole in my rub.





tigerpaws said:


> call habistat they will sell you a new probe with cable already attached.


Funny, but i'm sure as the OP has a Microclimate Ministat that Habistat will repair it :whistling2:


----------



## tigerpaws (Feb 21, 2009)

sorry my bad 

had a week off work and my head is not screwed on properly :blush: :cheers:

call microclimate on 01902 895351 they will sell you the correct probe.. and mail it to you ... 

Alan


----------



## R.E.C.S (May 13, 2009)

the part you need is a thermister, if i remember correctly its a 5k thermister. probably best thet you just get a new one from microclimate to save the hassle


----------



## bilabonic (Sep 14, 2008)

Or someone could put a meter on theirs and measure it and give me resistance and temp ?


----------



## bilabonic (Sep 14, 2008)

R.E.C.S said:


> where are you, i can fix them



Can you help then matey ? Have you got a Thermistor handy ?


----------



## bilabonic (Sep 14, 2008)

Well what can i say, rang Microclimate and they are sending me out a new sensor, it's 10k thermistor by the way.

Awesome service.

:2thumb:


----------

